# Any chance for Integrated Graphics overclocking?



## SimFreak47 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, I was just wondering if there was a chance to incorporate a feature for integrated graphics, such as mine, the ATi Radeon XPress X1100 IGP

Thanks


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

dont bother, you're on a laptop and it'll be fried real easy..


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 7, 2008)

if i got a cooling block would that help with the heat... i wanna get better FPS in The Suffering..


----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> if i got a cooling block would that help with the heat... i wanna get better FPS in The Suffering..



No, the heatsink on those chips is terrible, completely fan less. Besides, you won't get that much of a jump anyway and you will kill the GFX chip.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 7, 2008)

Aww well. I guess I'll just have to get another desktop for teh gaming.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

JC316 said:


> No, the heatsink on those chips is terrible, completely fan less. Besides, you won't get that much of a jump anyway and you will kill the GFX chip.



basically sums it up nicely.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well damn, I was own'd


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

aww cheer up sim.. you can overclock other stuff..


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I could have some fun with my brother's computer  (lol jk it is a dell, and there are no options in bios )


----------

